# Exotic Aquaria Sponsorship



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I did a trial sponsorship for 6 months on BCA and it went very well. I have met and dealt with a lot of people, old & new, and I must say this is a great community to be part of. After my 6 months ended, I decided to sponsor for another 1 year and paid for it already. Unfortunately, I will be ending my sponsorship on BCA a little early due to perosnal reasons (travel & back to school in 2012). Thank you for those that have supported Exotic Aquaria in 2011!!! I will be doing a lot less importing in the new year. However, my website, Exotic Aquaria | Your Premium Importer & Distributor of Exotic Tropical Fish will still outline my inventory on hand and visit my blog at, www.exoticaquaria.blogspot.com for current news/updates. Thank you again. I will still remain as an active participant on this forum. Just without the sponsor status. Happy holidays!

Exotic Aquaria


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the fish you got me.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

no way, I still didn't get all the fish that I want yet. Keep in touch Mike.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

no problem! there will be imports next year, but just not as much. 

david, i will get you your fish next year. thats no problem! i still have to get fish for myself as well lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Best wishes in your study


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea play times over for now. lol. my focus will be on my 2 main tanks. the 2 40s that i use for importing will be shut down. im sure ill get back into it when i complete my studies. theres just not enough time balancing importing, work, & school. ill still have smaller shipments of rare fish from time to time. thanks guys!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It sounds like you have some wonderful plans for 2012. I wish you a happy, healthy, successful and fun new year. Thank you for being a sponsor here at BCA.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you! im sure ill be a sponsor again in the near future. its fun to import rare/exotic fish and share with this community on what im passionate about! in the meantine, check my blog from time to time. there will be small imports but just for special orders or for my own collection =)


----------

